# Hearsecon 2010!!! June 18th - 20th Colorado



## Hauntiholik

Hearsecon 2010!!! June 18th - 20th Colorado​
Hearsecon is like a funeral at a rock concert, Sturgis for hearse owners, Burning Man for People who shower...
If you want to spend 3 days surrounded by hearses, hot girls, fires and excitement then there is nowhere else that you need to be.​
Hearsecon Information​


----------



## Hauntiholik

OMG!!! I can't stop laughing! Yes, I belong to this hearse club.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuonnEdqM-Q"]YouTube- HearseCon 2010 Ad! (A-Team Parody)[/nomedia]


----------



## DeathTouch

No fair. I want to go.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I like the "Dames, Death, and Depravity" slogan

"I pity the poor fool who doesn't come to HearseCon" - pretty damn funny.


----------



## Hauntiholik

Just a quick update - 
This year looks like the largest hearse attendance we've had yet!

The Colorado Haunters of the Garage of Evil will have a table set up at the Decay 'n Shine on Saturday June 19th to show off some of the props they've made and to advertise their haunts. Come on by and say hello.

-- Saturday June 19th --​
2:00 PM - 7:00 PM: Music, food, dames, death and depravity!

The 4th annual Decay 'N Shine car show in Englewood Colorado at Table Steaks (101 West Floyd Avenue) Caskets and other morbid displays are strongly encouraged. Live music performances by local musicians. Bring your hearse paraphernalia and parts to sell at our swap meet as well! Live music, fire, flaming sword fights, awards for best hearses as well as your chance to meet the Hearse Girls live and in person will all be happening!

6:00 PM The Code 3 Blast - Does your hearse or ambulance have lights and sirens? If so then join us as we blast them for 5 minutes straight, deafening bystanders and lowering property values for years to come!

7:00 Awards ceremony - Find out if your hearse was one of the best there!


----------



## RoxyBlue

I hope you post many pictures of this event, except for maybe the depravity ones


----------



## My CReePY Garage

I want a hearse. I tried to convince my wife it was like a truck with a camper shell. She said no.


----------



## Spooky1

Have a great time Haunti, and take lots of pictures!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Hearsecon 2010 Brain Dump​
Friday -

Met up with a bunch of hearse owners at the park for a game of capture the funeral flag. There was not enough parking on the street for the hearses to park without blocking driveways. Homeowners were cool though and we parked the coaches illegally. We had to "Louis and Clark it" to find bathrooms a few blocks away at a 7-11.

We had a quickie hearse driver meeting for directions to dinner - Casa Bonita. You don't go there for the "food".
The directions were very simple for a caravan of 10 to 20 hearses. Right on Broadway; Left on Colfax; Look for the big pink disneyland building on the right. Simple but not so much. We headed down Broadway. Just before Colfax I noticed that "hey, they have tents set up in the park. OH CRAP! They've closed Colfax for some festival!" Now we have a bunch of hearses (lots of out of state/country drivers) stuck in down town with no directions. CRAP!!! 
This guy comes up to me who was selling Rockies tickets. Oh goodie! There's a Rockies game starting soon too. He just wanted to tell me about his '61 hearse. Can this get any worse? My coach vapor locked at every stop. Eventually, we made it to Colfax and headed down to the restaurant arriving an hour late.

Casa Bonita....
It's as if a 10-year-old with a staff and unlimited funds devised and put together the ultimate kid's restaurant: "OK, I know we want cliff divers, and maybe we can have some kind of fight between a cowboy and a gorilla, where one of them falls off the cliff. Oh, and we should have a giant video game room, and puppet shows and magic shows, and I want the dining rooms to be in caves. And I want tacos."

A Westword blog probably described Casa Bonita best, saying "It's like Disney had sex with Tijuana and left the goofy-looking bastard to fend for itself in a random strip mall on Colfax."

The wayward caravan met up with the rest of the hearse drivers who skipped out on the park. The restaurant said they would accommodate us (50 people) and put us all together. Did they? No. We were scattered all over the place. For the most part people ate and then went out to the rows of hearses to meet everybody.

You know I'm sure the "normal" restaurant goers had second thoughts about the "food" with as many hearses as there were in the parking lot.

Everybody got their camping passes and headed out. I stopped for gas and had a drunk/high on something teenaged girl with stickers stuck to her forehead stop me to ask if I had any grey poupon. Does this look like a Rolls Royce? Go inside and get your munchies little girl before you trip in your flip flops.

Saturday -

I missed the brunch because I couldn't get my butt in gear early enough. I headed over to the Decay 'N Shine parking lot and met up with the Colorado Haunters of GOE. We set up an awning for shade and displayed some of the props we've made. I was there representing Hauntcast and yes, Chris, I did recruit you some more minions. I believe the total count of hearses was 51. I didn't see much in the way of debauchery in my little tent but there were a lot of hearse girls over where the vendor sales were going on. Sorry GOE guys but I think you missed the hearse girl wearing electrical tape.

The code 3 blast happened a few times during the day and a little birdie told me that they could be heard over a mile away INSIDE OF A HOUSE. Way to go guys!

The awards were handed out. The hearse driven the furthest came from Florida - 3000 miles away. Come on slackers. You can make it....ahem Turtle hehehe
Best of show was a 1950 Miller Meteor *driven* from Utah.
The N.T.B.Y.F.H. award went to msc0nduct from Utah.
The people's choice when to the 4x4 red monster hearse.

The Colorado Haunters had a Drink 'n Think that evening and the hearse drivers convened at a secret location for the after party and "ZombieLand" movie night.

Sunday -

Picnic at the cemetery. I love the cemetery we go to. Thankfully the cops driving around the cemetery just smiled and didn't kick us out.
It was great. Lots of good food and conversation amongst the tombstones under the old trees. Unlike last year, we didn't have to deal with rain, hail and a tornado. It was in the mid 80s with a light breeze so cooking in the casket/grill was great. After lunch we wandered about taking pictures and cleaning up some of the overgrowth on the stones. Sadly, that was the last event and it was time for people to disperse until next year. I promised more butt kicking to the Canadians (Alberta) if they don't make it again.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, sounds like quite the adventure, Haunti I hope you have pictures of the cemetery with the hearses to share.


----------



## morbidmike

as an electrician I will need to see a photo of the hearse girl wearing electrical tape to verify code infringements that may have happend this is strictly for the verification of the NEC codes!!!!:googly:


----------



## Spooky1

Hearse girl, Electrical tape.....now you've got my interest. 

Sounds like you had a great time Haunti. I'm looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

Hauntiholik said:


> You know I'm sure the "normal" restaurant goers had second thoughts about the "food" with as many hearses as there were in the parking lot.


....really?

i wanna go! does it matter that i don't have a hearse and can't drive? :googly::lolkin:
p.s. and how did i know mike would say something like that??


----------



## Hauntiholik

I got some pictures and also grabbed pictures that other people took.

WARNING - SOME PICTURES MAY NOT BE SAFE FOR WORK <- my coworker made me say that. Oh, please, they have clothes/electrical tape on.​
Hearsecon 2010 pictures by Belfry - Photobucket

Outinstyles Pics pictures by Belfry - Photobucket

HearseCon2010 pictures by spastic_chicken - Photobucket


----------



## Bone Dancer

Thanks for sharing your adventure. Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Just got done looking at the first set of pictures - memorable ones are the guy with the red & black mohawk, the hearse with bat wings, the jacked up hearse, the skelly sitting on the cooler, and that adorable little girl by a tombstone. The cemetery is amazing. I'll have to go back and look at more of those pictures a second time.

Now to go look at the next set


----------

